# TiVo mysteriously did not record



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

For some reason my TiVo did not record the second episode of Floribama Shire on Thursday. There were two new ones but only the first one was recorded. I did not have all my tuners in used so it couldn’t have been that. I checked recording history and it said “not broadcast” ...but I looked in the TiVo guide info and it was aired. It’s also not being reaired, so the TiVo didn’t have plans to record it later. Has this ever happened to anyone else?


----------

